# They used slingshot for.....?



## RG_ (Jan 10, 2021)

Less lethal?

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/myanmar-security-forces-open-fire-disperse-protesters-14202520


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Lousy form. *


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Lousy form. *


Spoken like a true slinger! ????


----------



## RG_ (Jan 10, 2021)

https://www.dw.com/en/myanmar-protests-two-people-shot-dead-by-police/a-56634755


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

and they use the same voting machines that we do!!!


----------



## RG_ (Jan 10, 2021)

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/myanmar-coup-protests-39-killed-chinese-factories-burn-14403562


----------

